# The best little BB shooter in Texas



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shown this little shooter before, but not like this where you can see the size. It will shoot a BB 250 FPS over the Chrony and will draw my standard 32 in draw length. A lot of times this is the only slingshot that I have with me. -- Tex


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have shown this little shooter before, but not like this where you can see the size. It will shoot a BB 250 FPS over the Chrony and will draw my standard 32 in draw length. A lot of times this is the only slingshot that I have with me. -- Tex


You may have shown it, but as of today - I'd never seen it. That is a cute lil fella! Very nice micro catty!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

250 fps with a BB is nearly as fast as a Red Ryder. They advertise about 350 fps, but actual chrony work by several folks has shown more in the 275-300 fps range. Thanks for the great in-hand pic, Tex.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

...fully equipped with castrating bands.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim Harris said:


> ...fully equipped with castrating bands.


Hey, you never know when they could come in handy...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like to make working miniatures. I have a nice little natural, I have some walnut coming I want to make a miniature board cut using this and some 3mm micarta off-cuts I have.

I think yours is a great little slingshot.

Martin.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

thats a canny one, i have one hanging off my mirrow in my car, jeff


----------

